# Cow hooves



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

What are your takes on this? 
I just got my pup a nylabone teething bone suitable for his size and he destroyed one side in 30 minutes. I'm scared he might eat the small rubber pieces and decided to get him cow hooves cut in half like this:
http://www.horsescience.com/cowfeet/images/CowFoot0009p_jpg.jpg
Is it a dangerous chew? Got it from the butcher and it's still frozen with the skin and everything


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do not know about the entire foot but I took away cow hooves for anything but a puppy because they would shatter into sharp shards which I was concerned could cause some serious damange.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, I see. so the whole foot/leg is fine just the nailish part (hooves) is dangerous. Kinda resembles raw hide?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know about the rest, just the hooves which is nothing like rawhide to me.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you! One thing is for sure, he thinks I would take his bone away so he wags his tail and tries to find a spot to hide while he's in the crate lol. I don't think he'll ever leave the crate with the bone inside  any suggestions?


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

p.s- just growled at my dad for letting trying to bring him out for a potty break. eek!


----------

